# DeAndre Jordan



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

He has looked good in his expanded role this year, was always a little puzzling why he only played minutes that were barely above the mid 20's game to game. 

Jordan is currently averaging a league high 14 rebounds per game, is fourth in blocks per game, and first in field goal percentage.

His game is not perfect of course, but he does what he does quite well. He's quite good at getting up for those putbacks and alley oops too, I think working through Blake Griffin opens up a lot for Jordan. When they double team Blake, he has the wherewithal to make a pass to Jordan for a dunk of some variety. It also creates a lot of easy to anticipate putback slams/offensive rebounds because of the proximity of the shot being taken.

Is he overachieving right now, or is this the type of play we should expect going forward?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think he's just matured into what most of us thought he was. A quality defensive and rebounding specialist, who is very limited a few steps away from the rim offensively. 

I've always seen him in the Tyson Chandler mold.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I think he's just matured into what most of us thought he was. A quality defensive and rebounding specialist, who is very limited a few steps away from the rim offensively.
> 
> I've always seen him in the Tyson Chandler mold.


He can do as Blake and LeBron did ... pick a skill every off season to work on. He has two:

1) Mid-range shot (ala skyhook-hire Kareem to work with him)
2) Free throw.

I can say .... he's looked awesome with what he has right now. Clippers are happy to have him.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> I think he's just matured into what most of us thought he was. A quality defensive and rebounding specialist, who is very limited a few steps away from the rim offensively.
> 
> I've always seen him in the Tyson Chandler mold.


Tyson Chandler's about right for him - he's extremely limited on offense, but he's a high-level rebounder, blocks plenty of shots, and is useful in the pick and roll. Very, very good roleplayer.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I can see some similarities between the two without question, though I think Jordan is a much better shotblocker and is clearly more athletic.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

BlakeJesus said:


> I can see some similarities between the two without question, though I think Jordan is a much better shotblocker and is clearly more athletic.


A young and healthy Tyson Chandler could get up there with anyone.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Jordan was as good as Chandler in the P&R he'd probably be averaging around 16 points per game with the Clippers. The really big flaw in the Clippers' roster is the inability of the big men to score effectively in P&R.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Their only roster flaw is their frontcourt depth. There's no excuse other than that as far as roster goes. Griffin and Paul have more than enough talent that they can win a title with if they're good enough.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Adam said:


> Their only roster flaw is their frontcourt depth. There's no excuse other than that as far as roster goes. Griffin and Paul have more than enough talent that they can win a title with if they're good enough.


Glen Davis will help, and supposedly they're at the top of the list for Danny Granger. They could still use one more capable big, but those two are a start.


----------

